# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Độc đáo phòng nghỉ cho khách quá cảnh ở sân bay - Du lịch Trung Quốc

## nguyetnt

Những khách hàng thường xuyên phải di chuyển bằng máy bay sẽ không còn phải chờ đợi khổ sở hàng giờ trên ghế mà có thể ngả lưng để lấy lại sức khỏe ngay tại sân bay.


Sân bay quốc tế Hàm Dương của thành phố Tây An, tỉnh Thiểm Tây vừa đưa dịch vụ buồng ngủ (Sleepbox) vào hoạt động, phục vụ cho những khách quá cảnh hoặc bị nhỡ chuyến bay. Ảnh: China Daily


Mỗi buồng ngủ có diện tích khoảng 3 m2 và cao 2,7 m, phù hợp cho một người nằm nghỉ thay vì phải ngồi chờ nhiều giờ đồng hồ vật vờ trên ghế. Ảnh: Chinanews

Mỗi buồng ngủ thu phí 60 Nhân dân tệ (khoảng 9 USD)
mỗi giờ và được nhiều du khách thích thú, sử dụng. Ảnh: Chinanews


Du khách có thể ngả lưng trên chiếc giường êm ái hoặc tranh thủ làm việc trong một không gian riêng, yên tĩnh, trong lúc chờ đợi ngay tại sân bay. Ảnh: Chinanews

Trong phòng còn có các thiết bị giải trí
và các vật dụng cơ bản như một khách sạn mini. Ảnh: Hsw


Buồng ngủ mini này cũng đảm bảo các quy tắc phòng tránh cháy nổ
với đèn báo cháy và bình chữa cháy cầm tay. Ảnh: Hsw


Căn phòng được đặt một chiếc gương để giảm bớt cảm giác chật hẹp. Ảnh: Chinanews


Đây là lần đầu tiên Trung Quốc đưa vào sử dụng hệ thống buồng ngủ phục vụ khách quá cảnh. Một số sân bay châu Âu cũng đã áp dụng dịch vụ này và được các khách hàng rất ưa chuộng. Ảnh: Chinanews

(Tổng hợp Didau.org)
Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Hà Nội - Thượng Hải - Tô Châu - Hàng Châu - Bắc Kinh (7 ngày 6 đêm)* - *Ha Noi - Thuong Hai - To Chau - Hang Chau - Bac Kinh (7 ngay 6 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Trung Quốc* - *tour du lich Trung Quoc*

Cùng khám phá *du lịch Trung Quốc* - *du lich Trung Quoc*

----------


## lunas2

phòng quá cảnh mà đẹp was trời

----------

